# On my lens what does the 'A' and 'M' setting mean?



## mhowel22 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a lens I purchased from eBay and no instructions. I have a Chinon CE-4 with a Pentax K mount. The Vivitar Zoom lens has setting with has an 'A' to the left and an 'M' to the right.  I think it is Auto and Manual but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 22, 2005)

Correct. Auto and Manual.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 22, 2005)

The manual setting will allow you to see or "preview" the depth of field, but may be too dark to even focus.  The auto setting allows viewing with the aperture wide open, but will automatically stop down when you trip the shutter.

Have fun!


----------



## KizaHood (Mar 24, 2005)

Auto aperture will work only if your camera body supports it. Othervise, you should focus wide-open, but close the aperture (by switching to M) just before shooting.


----------

